# Gaspari Nutrition M-One-T



## stussy (Feb 21, 2005)

Has anyone ever heard of this or tried this before? Results????


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 21, 2005)

Isn't that Gaspari's version of the prohormone? If it is, it's banned now.


----------



## stussy (Feb 21, 2005)

Is is worth using if I can get my hands on some? It says that it contains 17-alpha-Methyl 1-testosterone...good????bad?????


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 21, 2005)

didnt gaspari make some bs ephedphrine also when that got banned?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 21, 2005)

stussy68 said:
			
		

> Is is worth using if I can get my hands on some? It says that it contains 17-alpha-Methyl 1-testosterone...good????bad?????




dont even dick with it....its just as illegal as real AAS.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 21, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> dont even dick with it....its just as illegal as real AAS.


And no where near as effective.


----------



## Blackbird (Feb 21, 2005)

There is a site that is still selling it.  I don't want to drop dime on them but I'm sure you can find it.  I've tried it and it works.  Oh yeah, there is the headaches the stomach pain and the rapid loss of gains after your cycle.


----------



## tee (Feb 21, 2005)

Its like a mild D-bol but it will make you lethargic. It use to be okay to use since it was legal, but now its just the same as hard drugs thanks to dirty politics.


----------



## wf2tm51 (Feb 24, 2005)

i used m-1-t for a month before football season and went from barely benching 205 to putting up 250 and gaining about 15 lbs did wonders for me. However whenever i wasn't lifting i felt tierd all the time.


----------

